# Brisket burnt ends:  separate point/flat before cook?



## dap9 (Oct 17, 2017)

I’m doing a 14lb brisket and some ribs on my 22.5” WSM this weekend. Gonna try my hand at some burnt ends. 

Malcom at HowToBBQRight.com has a YouTube vid where he separates the point and flat and cooks them individually. This makes sense because you can get rub on the entire point for the whole smoke. But other folks separate after cooking the whole thing as one piece. 

What are your thoughts on this?  Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## troutman (Oct 17, 2017)

This has been bantered about already, my take is there really is no major difference. As you mention a little more bark when you separate. You can also control the done ness of the flat a little better. Again, imho, the method of cooking and resting are the more important factors. Experiment, I’m sure you will be happy which ever way you choose!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2017)

I've tried both ways & I think the flat stays more moist if you don't separate them.
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm no expert when it comes to brisket--i've only done one.  But with the help of the Old Master-- @gary s  --it turned out fantastic.  I had to separate the point from the flat to fit it on my MES 30.  Put the point above the flat so it dripped on the flat.  The flat was perfect and the burnt ends from the point were unbelievably good.
I'd do it the same way anytime.
Just me saying.
Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 18, 2017)

I have done almost a dozen this summer. They are a favorite of the guys out here. My grill is big enough that I haven't had to separate  them. I Like the moisture the flat retains with the point on. I also agree with wrapping & resting as an important part. That is when I do my burnt ends up and back on the smoker.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 18, 2017)

I separated my last one . I was able to keep the knife very close under the point as to leave a great fat cap over the flat.  was juicy for me.


----------

